# Deconstructed Turkey



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

We broke down one of the turkeys we got for free yesterday and decided make a new video.

I present you with Turkey Deconstruction 101 :wink: (no sound this time.. just on screen prompts... let me know what you think)

YouTube - Turkey Deconstruction 101 - PreyModelRaw.com


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

That is very helpful! XD You should do a pork rump roast next. hahahahaha. I hate slicing through those beasts!!! That's how I cut my finger the one time, was trying to slice around the bone.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

xxshaelxx said:


> That is very helpful! XD You should do a pork rump roast next. hahahahaha. I hate slicing through those beasts!!! That's how I cut my finger the one time, was trying to slice around the bone.


The axe was pretty easy yesterday but messy!


----------



## Jodysmom (Jan 9, 2010)

I loved the video! To be honest, I wasn't even able to carve a chicken the other day and I realized I was going about it wrong. I can't wait until turkeys go on sale I think I will be able to portion them up now.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Very well done. :biggrin:


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

Deconstructionism - an interesting topic jd!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i love the supervision you're getting, natalie....nice filming, jon...

one thing i might change when splitting the skin...i was watching a cooking show and the chef used a knife to take the skin off by gently slicing the membrane holding the skin as you peel it off....

other than that....that is one awesome video...

love your knives...

i didn't realise the turkey skin on the breast was so fatty....i'll remember to take that off when we get turkeys...thanks.....

i always learn something with you guys.....

i especially like the prompts, rather than sound....it allows me to concentrate on what you're showing....


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

That is exactly how I learned to cut up chickens on my own. Nice video, I was agreeing with the whole thing. 

Lost quantities of blood during the learning process mostly due to the knife slipping on partly thawed birds. 

I thought the turkey would go the same way but I couldn't break joints out on mine and had to resort to washing and using my garden pruners. Hope I get another one soon so I can try again.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We have four whole other birds so this is the first try. May make a better video in the future.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> We have four whole other birds so this is the first try. May make a better video in the future.


it's a great video...and the reason it's great is because it's natural and human...

if you looked professional like emeril, then we'd all be intimidated...

will you do a goat? and a lamb?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Of course...who's going to donate them?! Id actually really like to learn how to butcher other animals. I just wouldn't be able to take the roll as undertaker.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> Of course...who's going to donate them?! Id actually really like to learn how to butcher other animals. I just wouldn't be able to take the roll as undertaker.


with you guys, ya never know what might come your way....you are so good at finding really good deals....and you do live in colorado...maybe a rancher would be so good as to offer one up for educational purposes for your group and then he can take it as a tax deduction...

a girl can dream, right?


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

That was an awesome video! Natalie, you make it look so easy and Jon, your video shooting is superb. :biggrin: And, I LOVE your at home audience!! :biggrin: Thank you so much for posting it up!

I think I'm gonna take my big bird out of the freezer today and thaw. I'll give it a go once it thaws out. You have given me the confidence I need to just go for it! LOL :biggrin:

Do you think my dogs are ready for the bigger turkey bones yet (they have only had necks so far)? They have been eating raw for a month and a half now.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Sara they are probably more than ready :wink:


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Jeez you guys make it look so easy lol. It took me an hour to chop up the one I had the other day. Now I know how to do it. As for chickens those bones are easy to get through. I usually get a 3-4lb chicken and just cut right down the breast and back and right in half. Two meals a chicken. Went to apply that method to the turkey..FAIL...


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

This is what I mean when I say that raw feeding BIG dogs makes the prep SO easy!
See, this is the easy part. It's when you have little guys and are having to make quarter pound and half pound meals that can be a pain in the rear!

Great video though guys, I MAY not despise whole turkey as much anymore. :tongue:


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

JD, are you and Natlie making home movies again?????????:redface:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Doc said:


> JD, are you and Natlie making home movies again?????????:redface:


Sure Doc! Please enclose $25,000 and I'll send you over the originals :wink:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Doc said:


> JD, are you and Natlie making home movies again?????????:redface:


I don't know who this "Natlie" person is but I may have to kick some A$$ if she is making videos with Jon.... :tongue:


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> I don't know who this "Natlie" person is but I may have to kick some A$$ if she is making videos with Jon.... :tongue:


LMAO


----------



## bully4life (Aug 9, 2010)

Great job !! Well behaved dogs as your cutting up the bird !!!


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> I don't know who this "Natlie" person is but I may have to kick some A$$ if she is making videos with Jon.... :tongue:


The money is on the way to Jon. I was so light-headed I spelled your name wrong! I so Sorry Natalie. I figured you wouldn't use your real name anyway.:biggrin:


----------

